

Is reddit becoming unusable? - hysterix

More and more I want to try to use reddit and the site is either slow and unusable, errors when I post, or general maintenance that takes the entire site down.<p>Is there an alternate to reddit as I'm growing pretty tired of this constant downtime.
======
HardyLeung
I haven't experienced much downtime. I think I'm more weary of the quality of
content than the down time. The quality of content has gone down quite a bit.
There seems to be a group of topics/meme/techniques which dominates the top
posts. You can even call them the "Strange Attractors" of Redditsphere.

~~~
iuguy
If (when you can access reddit) you click on my reddits, at the bottom you'll
see user subscriptions. If you unsubscribe from things like funny, pics,
politics and so on, then pick reddits from <http://subreddits.org/> and add
them you can tune reddit to ditch some of the noise and boost the signal.

------
gritsscholar
I'm guessing you can't log in right now either.

I don't see much downtime. I use in the morning, say till 10 or so, and in
evening after 6:30. When are all the downtimes? I'll hit a glitch from time to
time but it's usually very short-lived.

I don't know - they finally got funds together to hire a couple or three
folks, so maybe uptime will improve. Reddit users won't deal well with mucho
downtime. Something will get done. If there is another comparable site or
community, I haven't heard of it.

------
zeemonkee
I spend more time on HN these days for that reason. I actually prefer the
content of Reddit (or at least in the specific subreddits I subscribe to) and
it does have a better sense of humour and is less insular than HN. But HN
loads faster and is rarely down. When I have just a few minutes in a work
break that's important.

------
someotheridiot
Very frustrating. I just know there's a window of a few hrs in the morning
(for me) in which its usable. The rest of the day I don't bother trying.

------
rymngh
because almost all of the visitors of digg went to reddit. they are having
hard time handling the traffic.. they're very unfortunate that they sold it to
conde nast.

------
Zakuzaa
.. and it's down right now.

